# New Backupsy Los Angeles, CA Location is UP!



## serverian (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello there!

 

*We are proud to announce that we have launched our new Los Angeles location on Quadranet's awesome network which provides very good connections to East Asia and Australia!*

 

*Feel free to test our network here:*

 

*Test IP: *173.254.218.228
*Test File: *http://173.254.218.228/1000MB.test

 

*Asian Optimised Test IP: *192.161.61.66

*Asian Optimised Test File: *http://192.161.61.66/1000MB.test

 


Visit our website and read our FAQ: https://backupsy.com

 

*Here are our wonderful offers:*



500GB Backup VPS for $7/month:
KVM Virtualization
1 vCPU (Intel Xeon L5520/L5630, Fair share)
512 MB Memory
500GB RAID 50 Storage Space (HP P410 Controller with cache memory and BBU with Seagate Constellation ES hard drives)
2000GB Traffic Limit
1Gbps Uplink
1 IPv4

*ORDER HERE: *https://backupsy.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=2&promocode=GOTMEADEAL

 



For whom wants a smaller storage VPS for $5/month:


```
KVM Virtualization
1 vCPU (Intel Xeon L5520/L5630, Fair share)
512 MB Memory
250GB RAID 50 Storage Space (HP P410 Controller with cache memory and BBU with Seagate Constellation ES hard drives)
1000GB Traffic Limit
1Gbps Uplink
1 IPv4
```

*ORDER HERE: *https://backupsy.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=1&promocode=HOLYMOSES

 

*For bigger storage please contact us for good deals.*

 

If you want to try it before you buy, feel free to PM me. We are also offering a 7 day no questions asked money back guarantee.

 

We utilize our custom control panel that has ability to install popular Linux distributions (Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS) automatically by scripting (Kickstart, Preseed). (You can however, install them manually by using our out of band Java based console)

 

We are also offering ISO mounts for popular storage management operating systems such as FreeNAS, Openfiler, Openmediavault and Turnkey Linux Fileserver. For additional ISO files, please contact us by simply opening a ticket and we will add them for free.

 

You can view our control panel screenshot here:

 







 

Our TOS is linked here: https://backupsy.com/tos.html

 

*Disclaimer: US Locations are allowed to run software/OS that assists backing up, owncloud, private VPN/Proxy, development, monitoring and other light CPU and IO intensive applications except Torrents, TOR and Game Servers. NL Location is allowed to run anything except Torrents, TOR, Game Servers. *


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the new location!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 9, 2013)

+1 on the congrats.

Wow, Backupsy is growing really fast!

Looking forward to trying your service sometime in the future!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 9, 2013)

IPv6 and you've got yourself a customer for sure. I see you're with OC3, OK network, lots of peers. Most importantly, they're not Colocrossing, which means they have IPv6 available. Anytime... 

Congrats on the new location, though. Any more in the works?


----------



## LeurMin (Jul 9, 2013)

+1 for the new location.

I'm so much interested on [500GB Backup VPS for $7/month] 

Can I upgrade my existing VPS to that plan?


----------



## serverian (Jul 10, 2013)

*@**D. Strout*, we are getting our Denver location up today as well.

*@**LeurMin*, sure thing, please open a ticket at [email protected]


----------



## XFS_Brad (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats on the new Location. I have heard many good things with QuadraNet especially when it comes to connectivity to Asia. I hope it all works out for you and you are able to grow with them aswell!


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2013)

serverian said:


> @D. Strout, we are getting our Denver location up today as well.


Denver too ?

@serverian you fellows are keeping busy just tracking server shipments.


----------



## serverian (Jul 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Denver too ?
> 
> @serverian you fellows are keeping busy just tracking server shipments.


Tell me about it.. It's a pain.


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 10, 2013)

serverian said:


> Asian Optimised Test IP: 192.161.61.66


 Could I request an Asian Optimised Test IP instead of a normal IP?


----------



## serverian (Jul 11, 2013)

*@**tdc-adm*,

Asian Optimised Test IP: 192.161.61.66

Asian Optimised Test File: http://192.161.61.66/1000MB.test

*We have also launched our new Denver location!*


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are the traceroute results for both Asian optimized and regular IP's. Im In Sri Lanka

"Optimized"


[email protected]:~$ traceroute 192.161.61.66
traceroute to 192.161.61.66 (192.161.61.66), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1) 0.924 ms 1.014 ms 1.475 ms
2 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 7.719 ms 7.945 ms 8.183 ms
3 220.247.232.100 (220.247.232.100) 10.677 ms 11.403 ms 15.001 ms
4 222.165.184.150 (222.165.184.150) 13.741 ms 15.473 ms 16.461 ms
5 222.165.175.18 (222.165.175.18) 19.946 ms 24.064 ms 25.052 ms
6 pos4-3.palermo1.pal.seabone.net (195.22.198.16) 130.163 ms 135.484 ms 150.066 ms
7 xe-2-1-1.franco31.fra.seabone.net (195.22.211.114) 150.157 ms 151.018 ms 152.374 ms
8 pccw-btn.franco31.fra.seabone.net (195.22.211.54) 271.487 ms 272.224 ms 273.833 ms
9 TenGE9-2.br02.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.72.142) 277.319 ms 277.681 ms 278.795 ms
10 dbtransit.ge9-6.br02.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.73.174) 272.782 ms 273.517 ms 274.738 ms
11 colo-lax8 (96.44.180.50) 311.477 ms 312.461 ms 313.930 ms
12 192.161.61.66.static.quadranet.com (192.161.61.66) 464.540 ms 515.859 ms 286.886 ms


Regular


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 173.254.218.228
traceroute to 173.254.218.228 (173.254.218.228), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)  0.904 ms  0.970 ms  1.827 ms
 2  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  2.547 ms  3.781 ms  6.140 ms
 3  220.247.232.100 (220.247.232.100)  21.372 ms  27.614 ms  28.847 ms
 4  222.165.184.150 (222.165.184.150)  14.709 ms  14.932 ms  18.174 ms
 5  222.165.175.18 (222.165.175.18)  19.660 ms  19.902 ms  20.748 ms
 6  pos4-3.palermo1.pal.seabone.net (195.22.198.16)  130.236 ms  123.001 ms  317.309 ms
 7  xe-7-3-0.parigi52.par.seabone.net (93.186.128.17)  320.549 ms  322.166 ms  322.282 ms
 8  xe-0-0-2.cr1.cdg1.fr.nlayer.net (69.22.139.49)  317.148 ms  318.887 ms  319.015 ms
 9  xe-2-3-0.cr1.nyc2.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.178)  317.503 ms  317.364 ms  317.606 ms
10  xe-4-1-1.cr1.atl1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.140)  317.853 ms  318.217 ms  318.462 ms
11  xe-0-0-3.cr1.iah1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.117)  317.702 ms  318.066 ms  318.287 ms
12  xe-4-2-1.cr1.lax1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.122)  315.437 ms  316.069 ms  316.601 ms
13  ae1-50g.ar1.lax2.us.nlayer.net (69.31.127.130)  307.956 ms  308.092 ms  308.095 ms
14  as29761.xe-5-0-1.ar1.lax2.us.nlayer.net (69.31.127.42)  306.464 ms  306.346 ms  306.347 ms
15  colo-lax8 (96.44.180.50)  306.468 ms  306.596 ms  306.346 ms
16  173.254.218.228.static.quadranet.com (173.254.218.228)  320.960 ms  515.942 ms  293.838 ms
```


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 11, 2013)

serverian said:


> *@tdc-adm*,
> 
> Asian Optimised Test IP: 192.161.61.66
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I mean when I order a VPS, can I request an Asian Optimised Test IP instead of a normal IP for that VPS?

BTW, my connection to an Asian Optimised Test IP is better than a normal IP.

P/S: do you have plan to extend location for cloudive branch?


----------



## serverian (Jul 11, 2013)

*@**tdc-adm*, Sure, just choose Asia Optimised IP when ordering. We have plans for Cloudive. Nothing is certain, yet, though.


----------

